# CAO Lx2 Toro Cigar Review - A good smoke...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a rustic looking cigar with noticable veins and rough exterior. It starts off with a natural tobbaco flavor combined with some pepper. Sm...

Read the full review here: CAO Lx2 Toro Cigar Review - A good smoke...


----------

